# April 5,6,7,8



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

making a trip at the end of the week. Going to fish pretty hard Thursday- Sunday looking to fill the freezer with some good eaters. Maybe catch a personal best along the way. Hope this wind report doesn't screw things up mid week. Anyone else going out on these dates?


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

.TODAY...North winds 10 to 15 knots becoming northwest 10 knots
or less. Waves 2 feet or less.
.TONIGHT...Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east. A chance
of rain showers late. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
.TUESDAY...East winds 15 to 20 knots diminishing to 10 to
15 knots. Rain showers in the morning, then rain showers and
thunderstorms in the afternoon. Waves 2 to 4 feet.
.TUESDAY NIGHT...South winds 15 to 25 knots becoming west. Rain
showers and thunderstorms in the evening, then rain showers
overnight. Waves 1 to 3 feet building to 3 to 5 feet.
.WEDNESDAY...West winds to 30 knots diminishing to 15 to
25 knots. A chance of rain and snow showers during the day. Waves
8 to 11 feet subsiding to 5 to 9 feet. Waves occasionally around
14 feet.
.THURSDAY...West winds 15 to 20 knots. A chance of snow showers
Thursday night. Waves 3 to 6 feet.
.FRIDAY...West winds 15 to 20 knots becoming north 10 to
15 knots. A chance of rain and snow showers during the day. Waves
3 to 6 feet subsiding to 2 to 4 feet.

Winds and waves higher in and near thunderstorms.

Not looking very good. If you go be careful...Will this winter ever end?


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bringing the boat up from Pittsburgh Thursday morning and planning on fishing thru Sunday....weather permitting.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

As he posted looks pretty rough and iWindsurf makes the 8th look rough as well. 

I am headed up on the 9th weather permitting.


----------



## Barry Pringle (Oct 5, 2016)

Riverduck11 said:


> As he posted looks pretty rough and iWindsurf makes the 8th look rough as well.
> 
> I am headed up on the 9th weather permitting.


Our Head boat already canceled on the 9th due to cold weather and high winds.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't think we could top last years terrible april weather...we are looking to beat it..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Not going to be pretty up here for the next 2 weeks.. You guys take caution to all the weather warnings, you've never seen this ol girl get nasty or you'd be re-thinking it.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Seems like a broken record lately...every time I get excited for a jig season the weather or fish don't cooperate.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't ever remember having to go to the Canadian line in late March in order to catch fish with good clarity of water. And so far April is following right in with the March situation of nasty weather and water.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

island troller said:


> I don't ever remember having to go to the Canadian line in late March in order to catch fish with good clarity of water. And so far April is following right in with the March situation of nasty weather and water.


 All the reefs are getting washed down inside and creating the dirty water. The current is pushed north out of the bay down inside counterclockwise until it hits the shute and it's squeezed thru the islands or passage. Now throw in a NE or NW wind and you've really got a mess. The water further north is more straight line with less silty reefs to wash so it's usually cleaner. I wait for 70+ temps before I get excited any more. Way too many days spent in that crap.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It's getting more and more likely that this will be very little if any Spring year. When it breaks we'll go right into Summer. 

This will result in a shortend spawning season, and both trolling and jigging will be effected. Do your best to go when the going is good. The weather seems determined to minimize our opportunities.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Along with others I am sure, I have seen a spring having the pre spawn/spawn bite being a total bust. Not saying this one could be but it has happened.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I blame all the guys that fished in February.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

We cancelled our trip to Oak Harbor area for this coming weekend.
Next week Wednesday- Thursday might give us a glimmer of hope.......


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

This weather blows


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

weather blows here in western ny too'''literaly 70 mph gusts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I will be up at Green Cove Thurs Apr 5-Sun Apr 8. We’ll give it a shot jigging in the mud outside Turtle n Wild Wings. Happy to share intel with anyone who will be there. Holler 2one6-338-3459. Good luck/stay safe/Mark


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Sunday is looking good. We'll see what today's sat pics look like.


----------



## Timber wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

BFG said:


> I blame all the guys that fished in February.


What ever do you mean??? LOL!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a mess. I'm out here now


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Do your best to go when the going is good. The weather seems determined to minimize our opportunities.


Great advice! We fished Saturday and Monday. Wasn't stellar, but caught fish both days. Half our limit. Saw/heard from boats that limited+. Usual stuff purple/chartreuse and pink/purple hair jigs. Pink purple and pink black dot Capt Jays blades. Firetiger 3/4 oz Vibee. Fish were on edge of reefs in deep water and coming up slope. Water clarity was about 6". Some spots worse. Good enough to catch fish. If you wait for "perfect", you might not fish at all. Settle for "safe" with this weather pattern and go when possible.


----------



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

I'm here as well only clean water we have found is East of Kelleys. Not real good marks there. It's still pretty windy here as well.


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

When you guys are jigging , what is the depth range , I know I varies but how deep do you go?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

12-16' is typical but down to 24' is not unheard of. If you mark numbers within 4' of the bottom anywhere you could consider jigging them.


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

K thx


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Skunked . Clean water ok marks nothing happening. Blow day tomorrow


----------



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

We grinded out 4 today. It was rough. Bandits 60 back and P10 30/30 was the only program we could get going. There is some clean water out there but marks are scattered as expected. Tomorrow looks like a blow day. Plan B is to hit the river. Be safe if anyone goes out there tomorrow.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunday through wed looks very fishable as far as waves


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Sun & Mon look ok but cold, Tues looks ok now too and Wed still looks iffy.


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

fishhogg said:


> .TODAY...North winds 10 to 15 knots becoming northwest 10 knots
> or less. Waves 2 feet or less.
> .TONIGHT...Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east. A chance
> of rain showers late. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
> ...


where did you get that Wednesday report??


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Lake Erie open waters from Maumee Bay to Reno Beach OH-
Lake Erie open waters from Reno Beach to The Islands OH-
Lake Erie open waters from The Islands to Vermilion OH-
928 AM EDT Fri Apr 6 2018

...GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH THIS EVENING...
...LOW WATER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
MIDNIGHT EDT TONIGHT...

.REST OF TODAY...West winds 15 to 20 knots increasing to 35 knot
gales this afternoon. Waves 2 to 4 feet building to 5 to 8 feet.
Waves occasionally around 10 feet.
.TONIGHT...Northwest winds to 30 knots diminishing to 15 to
20 knots. Waves 4 to 7 feet subsiding to 2 to 4 feet. Waves
occasionally around 9 feet.
.SATURDAY...Northwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves 1 to 3 feet.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...Northwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves 2 feet or
less.
.SUNDAY...Northwest winds 10 knots or less becoming southeast. A
chance of snow showers Sunday night. Waves 2 feet or less.
.MONDAY...Southeast winds 5 to 10 knots becoming north. A chance
of snow showers Monday night. Waves 1 foot or less.
.TUESDAY...Northwest winds around 10 knots becoming west. Waves
1 to 2 feet.
And here is more good news. Should lay down sometime Sunday, but there will be 0 visibility. Good luck out there and please be safe. I think Jim is right, it will go from winter to summer in no time.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I have decided to keep a couple vacation days ready, if you can only fish Saturdays and sundays good luck...was out last Monday jigged up a few, slow pickens all day, they ate purple and black hair jigs, clown blades, gold blades, pretty much ate whatever we dropped down.good luck and be safe


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

We fished 8-10am Friday on Locust. Boxed 5 for the 2 of us. Lost a 6th. Im sure we coulda got our 8 if the wind machine didnt turn on at 10am. 13-15 fow SW side of Locust. John Deere green jigs naked! Good luck/stay safe, #beeraclock


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Turtle Island to the Light house has been good jigging. 7-11 ft of water .Jay's Blade Baits outside of the restricted area have been very good ..

Dwayne


----------

